# 2011 AHA Big Brew Day



## Tom (May 16, 2011)

Here is what my Homebrew Club did. You can see me near the end talking fo a female inbetween the two guys.
Ck out the # of gallens brewed (504)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxRmgRK8tU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxRmgRK8tU[/ame]


----------



## Flem (May 16, 2011)

Nice time. Watched it on the other forum. Still wondering if that's Buford in the video?????????????


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2011)

Whick one??


----------



## Flem (May 16, 2011)

FVW Same video as above.


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2011)

Flem said:


> FVW Same video as above.



Duh!
Which member U think is Buford?


----------



## Flem (May 16, 2011)

Tom, duh, isn't there a goat in the opening scene????????????


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2011)

Yep!
So Buford is a goat....

thats the Goat we raced at Sly Fox Brewery Goat race. "Toilet" came in 2nd in his heat.


----------

